# Successfully opting out of UberPool



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I have seen some people here saying they successfully opted out of Uberpool.

It seems the secret is:

Give clear reasons why you want to opt out;

Be firm, professional, clear, and persistent;

After one or two canned responses, tell the CSR that if he/she cannot honor your request, escalate the request to a manager or someone who can.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

uber pool is real bad, when you dont pick someone up you eat the cost, when you do its a hassle, i doubt theres any way out of it


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Some people have gotten out of it but they have to be persistent and follow the tips I listed above. Uber is counting on most drivers acting helpless and believing that opting out of Pool is impossible. Most drivers will give up after receiving one canned response from a CSR.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Do they randomly pick drivers to do the pool?


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

No, everybody is getting pushed in to the cesspool. No training, Make it sound like its an option but it isn't.

Oops, I'm sorry I didn't mean to push you into that, oh you can't swim well....then drown, your just a stupid driver anyway well just on-board more... 

I want to vomit every time I hear radio people doing there ad, I would love to tell them what a Sh!t show Uber is and Lyft is starting down that road as well. I'm glad my time is limited at this. Working on Real Estate License through ReMax. Office is across the street from my place.


----------



## Motif (Apr 15, 2016)

Pool is sh*t


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a really high rating 4.92 out of almost 800 rides with 583 of my 616 rated rides being 5 stars... but it never fails, every time I accept a uber pool and pick up multiple passengers, I wind up NOT getting a five star from someone in the car. Its not my fault you idiots are cheap as *$%*$


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

Damn!!!! $1.81!!! Less them a minimum fare. POOL SUCKS!!!!! But I have been getting way more POOL then UberX rides.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Motif said:


> Pool is sh*t


Hell naw!!! Smh!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm told that Lyftline is better in the sense that you at least get a minimum fare. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

Motif said:


> Pool is sh*t


Wow. A 3.5 mile trip for a payout less than $2.00. That is unbelievable.


----------



## Dan S (Apr 11, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I have seen some people here saying they successfully opted out of Uberpool.
> 
> It seems the secret is:
> 
> ...


The quickest OPT OUT of the "Pool" is simply not accepting the second pick-up request. As long as you have an otherwise high acceptance rating, you should be ok. Yes? No?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> I'm told that Lyftline is better in the sense that you at least get a minimum fare. Can anyone confirm that?


That is accurate. You're also paid exact same rates as traditional Lyft vs Uber paying the driver a lower rate for Pool.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Deathmate said:


> But I have been getting way more POOL then UberX rides.


.......because these cheap passengers have learned that now they can expect door-to-door service for less than bus rates.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

i got out of uber pool calls. i had to go back and forth in emails but i kept sticking with the same story and repeated to them again and again...i am not taking any uber pool calls in my area. i told them i didnt feel safe for myself, nor my current passenger, i do not make enough money for it to be worth my time, i will not take a call longer than 15 minutes away just to have it cancelled and receive less than 2.00
it's been 2 weeks and even though the "supervisor" said there is no pool opt out i havent received a single request since.


on a side note i did get a pax tell me as soon as she got in the car that uber app kept trying to get her to take pool and she kept having to cancel and try to re request. only after she requested a ride for 3 people did it allow her to move off the pool....that is ridiculous to force someone to pool


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> That is accurate. You're also paid exact same rates as traditional Lyft vs Uber paying the driver a lower rate for Pool.


I can tell you that tonight I did a Lyft pick up. Only upon arrival did I find out it was Lyftline. A moment later I realized I was looking at the information for a second set of passengers. It did not give me the option of accepting the second set of passengers. They were given to me automatically.

I also have seen nothing that unequivocally provides the local line rates paid to the driver, matched or unmatched.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Dan S said:


> The quickest OPT OUT of the "Pool" is simply not accepting the second pick-up request. As long as you have an otherwise high acceptance rating, you should be ok. Yes? No?


I have 1100+ completed trips and have never accepted a pool request that I know of. If I did I thought it was a stacked request and picked them up after I dropped the 1st PAX. Truthfully I think they stopped sending pools to me after I repeatedly ignored them.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm pretty confident they actually don't count pool ignores against your acceptance rate.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

The only reason I accept the second pool request is because these "pool" passengers are cheap as **** and I love making them have to wait to be dropped off at their location.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> You're also paid exact same rates as traditional Lyft [for an unmatched ride]..


Where exactly does Lyft say its unmatched lines are paid to the driver exactly at regular Lyft rates? Link please.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

It is in your driver dashboard under Tax Info and Payments at the bottom of the page.

So far as I've seen matching and not matching make no difference on Pool or Line for drivers.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> I can tell you that tonight I did a Lyft pick up. Only upon arrival did I find out it was Lyftline. A moment later I realized I was looking at the information for a second set of passengers. It did not give me the option of accepting the second set of passengers. They were given to me automatically.
> 
> I also have seen nothing that unequivocally provides the local line rates paid to the driver, matched or unmatched.


Yes, Lyft Line is automatic. If you don't want to accept second pax possibility, you need to ignore the first Line request. If you're in the middle of a Line and don't want a stacked ride, you can tap the On/Off button and it will put you in Last Ride mode. No new requests will be added on and you will be signed out automatically at end of the trip.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh, another thing, I didn't know it was a line request until arrival picking up the first passenger.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

The accept and arrive buttons are color coded. Grey equals regular Lyft purple equals Lyft line and blue equals Lyft Plus. Also at all points during the request and the ride at the top left corner it'll tell you what kind of ride it is regular Lyft Lyft line or Lyft Plus.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> It is in your driver dashboard under Tax Info and Payments at the bottom of the page.


Thanks. I found it. Compensation for time (9 cents a minute) is much reduced from regular Lyft in Seattle. Also true in your market?

I doubt many drivers know they can find Lyftline rates there.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Huh. Boston has the same rates for line as it does for regular Lyft. I haven't heard of a market having different rates until now. I guess it's just another example of Lyft competing with Hoover and having to do this stupid s*** that Uber does. Hopefully they realize it is bad an idea for Lyft as it is for Uber and go back on it.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> I have seen some people here saying they successfully opted out of Uberpool.
> 
> It seems the secret is:
> 
> ...


There away to not accepting uber pool.Let the ping ping out


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> The accept and arrive buttons are color coded. Grey equals regular Lyft purple equals Lyft line and blue equals Lyft Plus. Also at all points during the request and the ride at the top left corner it'll tell you what kind of ride it is regular Lyft Lyft line or Lyft Plus.


Do you think many drivers are paying attention to the color of the accept button?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> There away to not accepting uber pool.Let the ping ping out


You don't seem to understand that the system doesn't tell us if it's a pool ride while it is pinging -- at least, not in Seattle, my market. (I don't presume to know if it's different in other markets.)


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> You don't seem to understand that the system doesn't tell us if it's a pool ride while it is pinging -- at least, not in Seattle, my market. (I don't presume to know if it's different in other markets.)


No I assumed it did.Don't have pool here in dallas.Yeah that crazy. they don't let you know.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

JJS said:


> No, everybody is getting pushed in to the cesspool. No training, Make it sound like its an option but it isn't.
> 
> Oops, I'm sorry I didn't mean to push you into that, oh you can't swim well....then drown, your just a stupid driver anyway well just on-board more...
> 
> I want to vomit every time I hear radio people doing there ad, I would love to tell them what a Sh!t show Uber is and Lyft is starting down that road as well. I'm glad my time is limited at this. Working on Real Estate License through ReMax. Office is across the street from my place.


So you've been schooled about the PAX. Now you will be schooled about your so called friends and family. One example: My brother has a residential property that he needs to sell. That's what I do. I don't solicit the transaction as he has been coming to me for years for advice, free property profiles, info from the MLS, etc. Next thing I know he approaches me to inform me that he will not be using me as his realtor. Sucks but at least he was upfront about it. Next he hires another realtor. After that he sends me a text stating that he needs to meet-up so that I can explain the other guys listing documents to him; the text goes on to state "it should only take about two hours". I blocked his number.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> You don't seem to understand that the system doesn't tell us if it's a pool ride while it is pinging -- at least, not in Seattle, my market. (I don't presume to know if it's different in other markets.)


I'm a beta tester this software is the same in San Diego as it is here in Boston and you most certainly do get told you just didn't notice it. If you can't be bothered to learn how to tell the difference that you can't complain about not knowing.


Agent99 said:


> Do you think many drivers are paying attention to the color of the accept button?


The ones that want to know what kind of job they're about to get pay attention if you can't be bothered again stop complaining


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I'm a beta tester this software is the same in San Diego as it is here in Boston and you most certainly do get told you just didn't notice it. If you can't be bothered to learn how to tell the difference that you can't complain about not knowing.
> 
> The ones that want to know what kind of job they're about to get pay attention if you can't be bothered again stop complaining


You're making a lot of assumptions. You cannot presume to know whether or not I "can't be bothered to learn to tell the difference" so perhaps you can dial back the arrogant attitude. I am chronicalling my experiences with line and pool as an unwitting beta tester myself, as are other drivers.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> You're making a lot of assumptions. You cannot presume to know whether or not I "can't be bothered to learn to tell the difference" so perhaps you can dial back the arrogant attitude. I am chronicalling my experiences with line and pool as an unwitting beta tester myself, as are other drivers.


I've spoken with Beta testers through our facebook group in miami, chicago, seattle, san diego, etc. I didn't make an assumption, I stated a fact. You seemed to be looking for any excuse to justify you're not knowing it was a Line. I'm telling you there are two very simple ways to know. You can take that knowledge and use it or dismiss it as being impossible because you didn't notice and you NEVER miss anything.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> You don't seem to understand that the system doesn't tell us if it's a pool ride while it is pinging -- at least, not in Seattle, my market. (I don't presume to know if it's different in other markets.)


It does here in Philly, assuming you can ready the 4 pt. font while driving.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> I have seen some people here saying they successfully opted out of Uberpool.
> 
> It seems the secret is:
> 
> ...


If you can opt out where are the names of those that were successful? You don't have names so where are your references. 
This post is worthless!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Dan S said:


> The quickest OPT OUT of the "Pool" is simply not accepting the second pick-up request. As long as you have an otherwise high acceptance rating, you should be ok. Yes? No?


If pool requests in your area are rare then yes, but if your'e getting them often it wouldn't work.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .......because these cheap passengers have learned that now they can expect door-to-door service for less than bus rates.


Did mention it in one of the blogs
Uberpoo is competing with city transportation.


----------

